# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  primal fitness

## Antonyraison

I seen a large call for people whom have no access to gyms or can't afford it, I used to do parkour years ago, the predecessor to this was the Natural method... I am simply going to call it primal fitness... here is a quick video of some info and the Exercises

----------


## Rick

Looks like you got hammered.

----------


## crashdive123

Video is blocked for me.

----------


## WalkingTree

These might be what it is (and not blocked) ??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ9ahb_JT-I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpxDFfw8lyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT-Chozxy9M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhBreANAzyE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0V6aUjRjUQ

----------


## Antonyraison

> Looks like you got hammered.


Haha.. nope not at all

----------


## Rick

Well, you did. NBC blocked your content.

----------


## LowKey

Contains content from NBC Universal who has blocked it (in the US) on copyright grounds.

----------


## midhunriyas

This Dual-Ended Matte Lipstick and Lip Oil is a rich 4-in-1 Lip Duo with a high-sway matte fluid lip stain and sustaining oil treatment. This item is the ideal decision to remember for your tremendous assortment of lipsticks *****REMOVED THE LINKY*******. A significant number of us need to purchase two various types of lipsticks of a similar shade as we are uncertain whether we'd utilize the matte one or the lustrous one. All things considered, this item viably ends that stress of our own.

----------


## Rick

I already have a choice vendor for my lipstick, thank you.

----------


## s.granduer

did you remove the links? seems it's broken will like to check it out

----------


## Rick

No, but I removed yours.

----------


## madmax

I just can't seem to find the right shade of lipstick for my skin tone.

....but I'm colorblind.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There's only one way I get my lipstick and at that point I'm not thinking about what color it is....


Alan

----------


## EvaUnit

It looks cool, but it's dangerous. I also thought about doing parkour, as my friend had been doing it for five years and had repeatedly suggested it to me.

----------


## madmax

At 62 parkour is akin to suicide.

I can't pass a sobriety test stone cold sober.

a b c d f a r t i gotta pee  wait  wadja ask me? 

on one foot?

these aren't pajamas I'll have you know slur.

these are underwear,

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I do some parkour every morning when I get out of bed.  I bounce off the walls till I punch the button on the coffee pot. Then I take a rest until it's done.  After coffee I check for blood trails.  Most of the time there's not one....


Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Most of the time.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well..............




Alan

----------


## WolfVanZandt

At 67, I'm lucky I can still make it to the the grocery store and back with a pack full of groceries.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea walking to the store at 71 and toting it home would be a b!%@h.

That is why I have a huge cargo box on the back of my motorcycle and a set of saddle bags.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm only 65, but I use a pickup truck.  Seems to work well.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Yeah, but I'm (fanfare....and wait for it...) Primally Fit (datda!) I also sweat a lot and me feet and back hurt. Primal fitness is for the birds...

----------


## Rick

Balancing on two wheels? That would be parkour enough for me. I remember wiping out in gravel at 7 years old. No thank you.

----------


## madmax

Haha,  my mountainbiking has devolved into,  "Just keep both wheels on the ground."

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Wow, Rick, that was not a positive part of my childhood. I'm amazed I still have skin.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, thank goodness that we all bounced pretty good as youngins.  That's no longer the case for any of us.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, now that I'm older I get that 10=15 second pause between doing something stupid and the onset of pain to ponder, "oh, God, this is really gonna hurt." And is usually does. I stubbed my toe on the way back to bed the other night and I thought, "Dang, that's gonna hurt," followed by "Oh, crap, oh, crap." Followed by, "I'll clean up the blood in the morning and see if I can find the nail." I think the synapses get old too. We do stuff and they are like, "What's he done now?"

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I don't worry about getting old any more... Sometimes I worry about not getting older...

Alan

----------


## WolfVanZandt

It's just experience. Synapses get jaded.

----------


## Dination

It looks cool, but it's dangerous. I also thought about doing parkour, as my friend had been doing it for five years and had repeatedly suggested it to me. When I decided to get in shape, I still decided to go to the first training, but it was also the last because I broke my arm. It's important to me that all my body parts stay alive. I decided to look for some home fitness equipment to create spam.  I found different and most importantly safe exercise machines that promote calorie burning in a sitting position. It remains only to choose which one is better.  Which is important if you SPAM a lot.

----------


## kyratshooter

Just don't try to do parkour in the south, they won't tolerate it.  I can hear the interview with the reporters now.

"Officers, what happened?"

"We looked over there and this somab!tch was bouncing off the rocks, climbing the walls and swinging around the light posts.  Joe-Bob said he must be on drugs and I said that he better keep his krazyazz on the other side of the road. Well he jumped up and down a couple of times and took a runnin' start and wound up on Hilda Briggs front porch.  Well he went up on one side and headed for the other and she caught him with a load of #6 shot out of her 16 gauge as he was going over the rail.  Fortunately we was already there so she didn't have to call 911! He screamed something about "park our" and Joe-Bob said "park what? You ain't even driving". We told him around here you park on the road and keep off people's porches."

----------


## madmax

LOL!  I've never seen it in person.  I've rock climbed.  Threw my kayak in the water and jumped for it when the portage trail petered out.  Ran like the dickens down a trail in the Smokies to make it out before dark.  You know...real life stuff.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

LOL. Yeah, approaching thunder storms will do that to you, too

----------


## Rick

The only time I went running down a trail was after I tripped. I scared the snot out of a snake as I went sailing past. Finally found a grapevine I could latch onto to slow things down. I vowed if that ever happened again I was going to carry an anchor tied to my pack. I'd just give it a toss and let it do its job.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I ignore most weather in Colorado, but not thunderstorms. I don't even want to contend with some of the hail we get out here.

When I look over my shoulder and see a huge black mass of clouds boiling out over the edge of the Rockies, I pick up my pace.

The last time (there have been a few), I was walking back from Morrison and was in the middle of the big open space at Bear Creek Lakes when I heard thunder. I turned around and saw the monster coming up fast behind me. The nearest shelter was the overlook on top of Mount Carbon. I got to the outhouse just before the windstorm got to me. The bathrooms were pretty sturdy (they call them "vault toilets" out here) but I was afraid the wind was going to blow them and me right off the top.

----------


## Rick

That's what the Duke Boys thought too. That methane is explosive. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Indeed it is.

----------


## madmax

I'll say the obvious.
That's blowing the 3h1t out of it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

i'll say this about thunderstorms... We don't get near enough of them!

We don't need hail or methane explosions though...

Alan

----------


## chaissondella

You maybe interested in checking out our site. especially for some ladies out there we offering a one of a kind training exercise and SPAM SAMICHES. You can visit our website or our office we are open 24 hours. Please check SPAM FITNESS R US.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Incomming!!!!


Alan

----------

